# Ouvrir .vcproj dans Xcode ?



## mattdaft (19 Mai 2007)

Salut !

J'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; sur Internet un projet &#233;crit en C++ d'une application Windows. *Est-il possible possible de convertir ou ouvrir le projet de type .vcproj pour Xcode ?* (2.4.1)

J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un projet "C++ Standard Application" dans Xcode puis j'ai import&#233; les .c .h le dossier include, etc. J'ai compil&#233; : 99erreurs mais il s'agit d'erreurs de type syntaxique et non de links avec d'autres fichiers.

Pour information, je tente de porter FileZilla Server Administration sur Mac ... pas simple ...

En esp&#233;rant une petite aide ... Merci &#224; tous !


----------



## ntx (19 Mai 2007)

Quel genre d'erreurs ? Est ce sur du code standard ou du code spécifique à Windows ?

Pour ouvrir le projet VC sur Mac, oublie


----------

